# Which show is best ?



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

So we have

the National Haunters Convention in King of Prussia, PA
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

Hauntcon in Orlando
http://hauntcon.com/

the Transworld Halloween and Attractions Show in St Louis 
http://www.haashow.com/

Which one is best ? How are they different ? Which is most fun? Educational ? Best deals ?

Which will you go to ? Which would you not go back to ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You also havew www.Midwesthauntersconvention.com


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, unless you are a large scale haunter with a large scale budget you cannot buy anything at Transworld. Most of the vendor I spoke to were Wholesale only.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

robp790 said:


> Well, unless you are a large scale haunter with a large scale budget you cannot buy anything at Transworld. Most of the vendor I spoke to were Wholesale only.


I wouldn't say that you can't buy anything. I believe that the last day of the show most companies sell all their display items to save themselves the luggage. I think Hauntcon or MHC is you best bet though because they're more educational and for the home haunter. Probably get some better deals there too.


----------



## Barry (May 1, 2007)

Well, I won't answer the question because obviously I have a bias.  However, should you have any questions about MHC I would be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## HauntCanada (Jan 23, 2010)

And don't forget the first ever Canadian Haunters Convention! www.canadahaunts.ca
Some great workshops already booked, some great presenters, more being booked daily!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HauntCanada said:


> And don't forget the first ever Canadian Haunters Convention! www.canadahaunts.ca
> Some great workshops already booked, some great presenters, more being booked daily!


I think Evil Andrew is looking for conventions within the US.


----------

